# Good X-Kan Video Clips......



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 10, 2013)

I thought I would start a thread where people could post video clips that they enjoyed from various members of the X-Kans.  This is a thread designed to show positive examples that are out there and in no way is the thread geared towards critiquing people in the videos. 

I will start posting a few:

Bujinkan with Duncan Stewart






Jinenkan with Adam Mitchell






Genbukan with Shoto Tanemura and Michael Coleman 







Please post video clips that you enjoy!


----------



## Meitetsu (Jun 11, 2013)

More of the same only different.
[video]&lt;iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/wi-iatq6LEg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen&gt;&lt;/iframe&gt;[/video]


----------



## EWBell (Jun 11, 2013)

Here are a couple of my favorites from the Genbukan

Kyoshi Troy Wideman with a Takagi Yoshin Ryu demo






Shihan James Wright demonstrating Kukishin Ryu Bojutsu


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 11, 2013)

Here is another one.  Featuring Duncan Stewart of the Bujinkan


----------



## Hatsie (Jun 11, 2013)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Here is another one.  Featuring Duncan Stewart of the Bujinkan


 Nice clip Brian. Ia did however note a lot of 'pregnant pauses' which rob him of the flow in his demos, maybe this is an ingrained habit from teaching a lot?
    Just mho. I liked the solid budo in the other clip above too!

cheers


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 12, 2013)

Just to point out that if you post a video you like it does not always have to be a super polished video.  It could be someone teaching, seminar, etc.  Just with good movement from the X-Kans.  Some of my favorite videos are from someone teaching.  Particularly footage of Shiraishi Sensei and Oguri Sensei. (private footage that I cannot post)


----------



## skuggvarg (Jun 12, 2013)

Guess we should have one with the master too:





Regards / Skuggvarg


----------



## ShugyoIkkan (Jun 12, 2013)

Kotô Ryû with Kacem Zoughari:






A clip with one of Kacem's students, Francesco from Italy:





And here's a gem with Hatsumi sensei from 1990:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 12, 2013)

My two favorite clips of Hatsumi Sensei are definitely sentimental.  They are promos for two dvd's.

The first one is: What is Martial Arts






The second one is: Kobudo No Kihon






Really neither clip can do justice to just how good the dvd's are.  The reason I am sentimental to them is that my son was three back when I got them and would watch them with me and yell "Hatsumi Sensei saves the day"!  Which was pretty cool as he applied techniques he was watching on me!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 14, 2013)

Here  Tanemura Sensei of the Genbukan in an excerpt from The Way of The Warrior on National Geographic.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 14, 2013)

Here is a clip featuring Manaka Sensei.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 10, 2013)

More Duncan Stewart


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 25, 2014)

Here is another one from Duncan Stewart


----------

